# for dave hickey



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Before the tour of texas prologue in 88 or 89 at Trinity Park I rode behind Catherine Marsal and Valeri Simonett of the french national team from TP down to SWblvd and back.. They rode side by side in the drops with their knuckles 1 inch apart the whole way..They never touched and if they got to 3 or 4 inches they closed it back up.. I told riding friends about it and we all practiced doing this comfortably.. I think Marsal won the TofT both times she was in it and won worlds, olympic gold, women's TdF.


----------

